# Computer Wont start (not booting to BIOS)



## 2pacalypse (Dec 25, 2006)

I recently build(for the first time) my own computer. however My computer does not work, it wont even boot to BIOS, it wont give out any beeps nothing, It just turns on the active led, turns on all the fans and thats it. end of story. I've checked the jumpers and connections of the motherboard 6 times already and everything is connected well. I've tried BIOS restart in the though its something with bios but still no success. Anyone happens to know what I should do?

Heres my Specs:

MB:Intel D915GAV
CPU:Intel Pentium 4 631 (3GHZ, HT enabled, 64Bit, Single Core)
RAM: Two 512 DDR400 Sticks

p.s.
Dunno if it will help but heres some additional data on the MB:

 English Manual in PDF 

Assembly Guide in HTML Format

 Intel Support Page for the D915GAV MB


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF :wave:

First - try resetting BIOS again:
Unplug the computer. Open the case. Remove the little lithium battery (it looks like a silver coin) on the motherboard. Put the battery back in after 20-30 minutes and turn the computer on. If/when the computer boots you will get a "checksum error" message - enter BIOS and load default settings (or something similar). Don't forget to save before you exit BIOS.

If that doesn't help you have to take the motherboard out of the case. Check the standoffs between the case and the motherboard. They must match the mounting holes on the mobo - no more, no less.
Then (still with the mobo out of the case) try starting the computer with only CPU + heatsink/fan, power supply, 1 stick of RAM, video adapter, monitor, mouse and keyboard.
Please post back when you've tried those things.


----------



## 2pacalypse (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks  but I'm afraid I have bad news. I did as you said but theres no change 

Still the same thing... However I do have a theory... Its possible that the built-in graphics died (but the Board is still active) and the computer works but does not display anything due to the burned out graphics. It has happend to my parents once and it could haved happend to me. however I dont have much support for my theory. the only actual support for this is:

*From what I understood in the Manual the computer does not beep if everything is fine.

*The POST(Power-on self-test) Beeped when I made an intention error of no RAM. Meaning That POST and probably the BIOS Works. now if BIOS works and dont display its probably the either the BIOS/Screen is misconfigured(which should haved been fixed in the BIOS restart) or that the Video is simply damaged

However the prob is that I dont have any Video Cards to test that theory...


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Check the monitor connections. If you have another monitor - try that (or try the monitor with another computer).


----------



## 2pacalypse (Dec 25, 2006)

I've checked three monitors already and the Monitors pins... it seems ok.. and besides the monitor I am using right now Is the one main (which I though of using) so the monitors themselves are fine but theres an issue with the actual built-in card it seems


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

See if you can borrow a video card. If the monitor works with that - then, of course, the motherboard is faulty. Even though it runs without the onboard video I wouldn't use it - it will probably cause other (even worse) problems.


----------



## 2pacalypse (Dec 25, 2006)

I've looked all over for a PCI-e card to check but everyone in the area are still in the AGP era :/. Is there any other ways to test it?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Check all cables and connectors again. Make sure you have the 4-pin CPU power plug connected. Reseat the RAM. 
What power supply do you have? Do you have another PSU you can try?


----------



## 2pacalypse (Dec 25, 2006)

1)Already checked so many times and now that I've tried it didnt helped.
2)Its plugged in and connected
3)500W
4)I assume PSU=Power Supply Unit. If so then I guess I can try my old 350W PSU, but according to my calc it could be dangerous since my general hardware takes about 360-370W so I am worred about problems the PSU might cause. and I have suspicion that he was the one who killed my former comp... though I cannot confirm it


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

What video card do you have? That and the CPU are the most power hungry parts.


----------



## 2pacalypse (Dec 25, 2006)

right now I am using an Intel Pentium4 631 (3GHZ 64Bit HT Enabled Single Core) and graphics wise its the built-in Intel GMA900.

Just a question, Why do you think its the PSU? I mean it seems that the comp runs fine and has no power supply issues, even after I plugged in the Harddrive and DVD/CD Writer. I agree to test what ever you want but I just dont think its a PSU related one

p.s.

the PSU is completely new


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm not saying it's the PSU. We're trying to find the culprit by (temporarily) replacing parts. I think it's the motherboard or CPU - and I can't find your CPU (631) in the list of supported processors: http://support.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/d915gav/sb/CS-026958.htm
Please double check the CPU number.


----------



## 2pacalypse (Dec 25, 2006)

according to what I was told the 631 is a remake of 630. And basiclly they're almost the same (so I shouldnt be worried about it). and that they should still be compatible to the motherboard. I chose the 631 because I searched all over the country for a 630/650/670 but I didnt found any... I only found the 630 and the Dual Core ones. anyway heres some data about the 631:

 Intel data page

 Intel data page for the 630 (for comparison)

Wikipedia page showing all P4 Processors which will help you see that 630 and 631 are almost the same


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

To be honest: I don't know that much about P4's. But none of the "Cedar Mills" are on the supported list. I've asked another Hardware team member to take a look.


----------



## 2pacalypse (Dec 25, 2006)

nevermind... Problem solved(sorta) and you were right It was the Processor which was unsupported all because of the god damn 65nm/90nm.Seems like the friend I adviced with about the Processor was wrong by saying that they're the same and in I support the 630/640/650 then it supports 631 :/ and the damn salesman took advantage of that... damn I am never building my own comp again, next time I'm leaving it to the pro's and I am sticking to what I know(AMD) ...

Anyway, Thanks alot for helping me  now I know what to do... the only problem now is to find those old processors(Since they're arent manufactured anymore nowdays) but I'll find a way.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

If your onboard video is bad then you should hear POST beeps to let you no that, just as you did when had no RAM installed.

Dissconnect everything from the motherboard except the Monitor, keyboard & mouse, CPU, heatsink and fan and 1 stick of ram. Reset you BIOS again and try to boot. If it doesn't post then try the other stick of ram (by itselfs). If still no post try a different DIMM slot again with only 1 stick of ram.

If it Posts at anytime during these steps then enter the BIOS and load defaults save and exit. 

If none of that works do a bench build as out lined in the link below.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/will-power-on-but-not-display-resolved-162907.html#post944788

To test your video you could purchase a cheap standard PCI card. I always keep one on hand to test systems.


----------



## 2pacalypse (Dec 25, 2006)

I already found the problem a sec before you posted but thanks anyway.. BTW I do have something which puzzles me... IF it was a CPU prob, why did the POST didnt beeped according to the CPU problem code? it didnt beeped at all and according to the manual no beeps=everything is fine


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

2pacalypse said:


> I already found the problem a sec before you posted but thanks anyway.. BTW I do have something which puzzles me... IF it was a CPU prob, why did the POST didnt beeped according to the CPU problem code? it didnt beeped at all and according to the manual no beeps=everything is fine



You could not receive a beep if the hung during one of the post tests. Apparently yours was hanging sometime after the memtest.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

And the mobo manual isn't very clear about whether there will be any beeps or not at a processor failure.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

2pacalypse said:


> nevermind... Problem solved(sorta) and you were right It was the Processor which was unsupported all because of the god damn 65nm/90nm.Seems like the friend I adviced with about the Processor was wrong by saying that they're the same and in I support the 630/640/650 then it supports 631 :/ and the damn salesman took advantage of that... damn I am never building my own comp again, next time I'm leaving it to the pro's and I am sticking to what I know(AMD) ...
> 
> Anyway, Thanks alot for helping me  now I know what to do... the only problem now is to find those old processors(Since they're arent manufactured anymore nowdays) but I'll find a way.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Subcategory=343&description=&Ntk=&srchInDesc=

Any of the Prescotts listed here will work.


----------



## 2pacalypse (Dec 25, 2006)

Not so easy, first of all I can but a newer CPU for less money locally, second I am not sure they deliver to my country.

In other world, I live in a remote **** hole country. But I know how to look and I am pretty sure I'll find something. Thanks for all the help


----------

